# Increase in Jan.?



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

Just wondering who is making increase as we speak? I know I am already tired and this is only the first day! Another week or so to go. Just have to love it.
Jack


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Action said:


> I know I am already tired and this is only the first day!.
> Jack


It's not that bad is it? Hey, just think, myth busters to the rescue. Who would have thought.


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

Myth Busters-LOL-nothing like a TV show to slow you down! They sure got an eye full of Bees. See ya in the AM and we will do it again.
Jack


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

What about mythbusters??????


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Mike, 

Ya know, we poor peasants out there in a bee yard of about a thousand trying to knock down these four story (quads) and making up a few as well and the dam Myth Busters film crew comes rolling back in. They do alot of filming in one of my bee yards. Welcome to Cali.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I would like to see that. 
mike


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

*Daffy duck*

Your dis(grand lisp)pickable! I am starting to hope that those egg heads DO come up with
a self- pollenating almond so you Cali beeks have to actually TRY to make a living!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Daffy duck*



simplyhoney said:


> Your dispickable! you Cali beeks have to actually TRY to make a living!


Hear that Jack.... sounds like your Dispickable! lol...


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Action, Keith took me to the myth busters yard. I got to open up some of those boomers. Keith mentioned that you guys were going to thrash the yards in about ten 10 days. As glad as I was to be able to see first hand keiths operation I was also glad to be going back to Arizona before the process was started. Sure looked like a heck of a job. take care George B


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey GB!
Yea Keiths Bees are kind of unreal by mortle man standards. I can say 1 thing-His Bees will never be hungry-Just ask my back and this is Jan. I can only wish mine were as good. Keith is a good keeper.
jack


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey G.B.
Those 1st K.J. pollen sub patties should be consumed by now.
About time to lay out some more 6# for the almonds.
Good Luck,
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Increase a few and balance a few.
Ernie


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

Just checked out a youtube video of KJ feeding his pollen sub, the bees looked really good for Jan. Is this pollen sub available to the general public?


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Link??


----------



## McSpadden (Sep 4, 2008)

google works wonders
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6B5qm2ut18


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone getting a pallet of that stuff in texas?? Looks awesome!!! 

mike


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

K.J. Had a photo of a semi loaded and headed towards Texas last year.
Maybe he can post the images again.
Ernie


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I meant the pollen sub.
m


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

Ernie, I have been a little under the weather so I made my increase and put on the " Fatties"  after I got back. Havent checked how the sub is lasting. I would be curious what keith has to say as to wether it is to late to put on some more sub. May give smaller amount this time. take dare George B


----------

